# samba34 build fails



## hansaplast (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'm having trouble building samba34.

```
===>  Building for samba34-3.4.8_1
cd /usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3 && make pch
rm -f /usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3/include/includes.h.gch
make /usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3/include/includes.h.gch
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I.  -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3  -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-
3.4.8/source3/iniparser/src  -Iinclude -I./include  -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include   -I./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include 
-I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./..  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/local/include -Iinclude -I./include -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include -
I./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include -I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -I./../lib/popt -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include    -
I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3/lib  -I..  -I../source4  -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -fPIC -DPIC -c 
/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3/include/includes.h -o /usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3/include/includes.h.gch
Makefile:1352: warning: overriding commands for target `.h.h.gch'
Makefile:1349: warning: ignoring old commands for target `.h.h.gch'
Using CFLAGS     = -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I. -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3 -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-
3.4.8/source3/iniparser/src -Iinclude -I./include  -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include   -I./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include -
I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/local/include -Iinclude -I./include -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include -
I./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include -I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -I./../lib/popt -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -
I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3/lib -I.. -I../source4 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3
      PICFLAG    = -fPIC -DPIC
      LIBS       = -lexecinfo -liconv
      LDFLAGS    = -pie -Wl,-z,relro -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L./bin -L/usr/local/lib
      DYNEXP     = -Wl,--export-dynamic
      LDSHFLAGS  = -shared -Wl,-z,relro -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L./bin -L/usr/local/lib
      SHLIBEXT   = so
      SONAMEFLAG = -Wl,-soname,
Compiling smbd/statvfs.c
smbd/statvfs.c: In function `bsd_statvfs':
smbd/statvfs.c:54: error: storage size of 'statfs_buf' isn't known
smbd/statvfs.c:76: error: `MNT_ACLS' undeclared (first use in this function)
smbd/statvfs.c:76: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
smbd/statvfs.c:76: error: for each function it appears in.)
smbd/statvfs.c:78: error: `MNT_QUOTA' undeclared (first use in this function)
smbd/statvfs.c:80: error: `MNT_RDONLY' undeclared (first use in this function)
The following command failed:
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I. -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3 -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-
3.4.8/source3/iniparser/src -Iinclude -I./include  -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include   -I./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include -
I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/local/include -Iinclude -I./include -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include -
I./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include -I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -I./../lib/popt -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -
I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.8/source3/lib -I.. -I../source4 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -fPIC -DPIC -c smbd/statvfs.c -o 
smbd/statvfs.o
gmake: *** [smbd/statvfs.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba34.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba34.
```
Need some help solving this.

Thanks


----------



## RedRat (Sep 17, 2010)

I just got the same error. FreeBSD-6.4-p9, i386, latest ports.


----------



## taladas (Sep 18, 2010)

Same here.. any ideas?  Anyone?  PLEASE?


----------



## taladas (Sep 18, 2010)

uninstalled, and then tried to pkg_add -r samba34, but I get:

Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6.2-release/Latest/samba34.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6.2-release/Latest/samba34.tbz' by URL

Can someone copy this back into the ftp dir so I can get it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 18, 2010)

This is a FreeBSD *user* forum, people, not a FreeBSD helpdesk. Most developers and maintainers are not on here. If you have trouble with a port, contact the maintainer (run 'make maintainer' in the port directory) and/or file a PR.


----------



## taladas (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Dutch,

My apologies.. was a bit frustrated.  Didn't know about 'make maintainer', but it went into my notes .  I just emailed the maintainer, and will post his answer here, if he writes back.


Sorry again,

Dany


----------



## RedRat (Sep 19, 2010)

There is a bug-report about this problem. Unfortunately, without any reply from maintainer.


----------



## taladas (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea, I haven't heard anything from the maintainer either.   Maybe he's taking a few days off..  We all know how nice that is, once in a while, eh? 

Good thing SAMBA is not an absolutely ESSENTIAL part of my network, except for printing, I guess.. but I can always print to PDF and then once SAMBA's fixed, print out the hardcopies via Adobe Reader.

I will definitely post here anything that I get from the maintainer.


D.

P.S. I'm rather surprised that there aren't more reports about this problem... Google searches reveal very little.


----------



## hansaplast (Sep 22, 2010)

taladas said:
			
		

> P.S. I'm rather surprised that there aren't more reports about this problem... Google searches reveal very little.


Maybe it has something to do with 6.2-release. Which is a rather old version. 
Does anyone has the problem with the latest version?


----------



## RedRat (Sep 23, 2010)

hansaplast said:
			
		

> Does anyone has the problem with the latest version?



I have this problem on my 6.4-p9 buildbox.


----------



## hansaplast (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm running 6.2-RELEASE. taladas, you?


----------



## taladas (Sep 24, 2010)

I too am runnign 6.2 RELEASE.


----------



## churchi (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

Well with my issues over the past day or so, I have upgraded all the ports and release on my box. So just to let you know that I am now running 8.1 and I have samba34-3.4.8_1 installed without any issues so far. No compiling issues at all. I was running samba3.0x (on bsd 8.0) yesterday and upgraded to samba34-3.4.8_1 today on 8.1 without issues.

So it must be related to the older machines.


----------



## rdunkle (Sep 25, 2010)

I noticed this morning some patches for versions of Samba, while running cvsup.
These patches appear to be related to the recent updates to:

```
from /usr/ports/UPDATING...
20100915:
  AFFECTS: autoconf, automake
```

This is what cvsup showed:

```
Edit ports/net/samba3/files/patch-configure.in
 Edit ports/net/samba32/Makefile
 Edit ports/net/samba32/files/patch-configure.in
 Checkout ports/net/samba32/files/patch-lib__replace__libreplace.m4
 Edit ports/net/samba33/files/patch-configure.in
 Checkout ports/net/samba33/files/patch-lib__replace__libreplace.m4
 Checkout ports/net/samba34/files/patch-lib__replace__libreplace.m4
 Edit ports/net/samba34/files/patch-source3__configure.in
```

I was able to compile and install successfully.
Windows 7 was able to connect OK.


----------



## hansaplast (Sep 26, 2010)

I found that amd64's with version 6 of FreeBSD have this problem. 

It looks like Timur fixed the problem.
6.2-RELEASE now compiles without any problems. 
There is still an issues with amd64-6-full however.

Thanks Timur :beergrin
Best Regards.

Hansa


----------



## taladas (Sep 27, 2010)

Indeed, after redownloading the port via CSV, it compiled just fine. Many, many thanks, Timur!

D.


----------

